# broadheads?



## Lhunter101 (Aug 23, 2009)

what broadheads do u use?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Shooting Magnus stingers for deer, and slick tricks with the turkeys.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

MUZZY MX-4'S for me this year


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Muzzy MX-3


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Slick tricks and tekans for deer. I might try stinger buzzcuts this fall.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Magnus Stingerss are what I use. Magnus Stinger buzzzcuts and Snuffers are also great. they are sharp and make cut. And also And also no other broadhead has a lifetime gaurentee, like Magnus does.Another good thing is they have great arrow flight.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Muzzy MX-3's and maybe the NAP Bloodrunners


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am shooting Silverflames, I also picked up some atom broadheads to try out this year on a deer. I have herd great things about magnus stingers thinking about trying them for a spring hog hunt, I have planned.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

muzzy 100 gr.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

130 gr. Stos, and some home made glue-on two blades. I'd also like to try some MA-3's but I need to get a little more money first.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Wac' em' tritons:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'll give you a hint, they are 3 blade, they are bad to the bone and they are more compact

anyone??










ok

they are 

Muzzy MX 3:tongue:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Grim Reapers. Once I gave them a shot my broadhead tryout days were over. I love the results they give me.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grim Reapers :wink:


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tru-Fire Switchblades


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot the muzzy three blade because it flies just like a field point 
and it is useless to buy MX-3's because they are the same


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

I use the Nap Nitron 100, shot them at warthog and gemsbuck this weekend and they performed great


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

85 grain stinger


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> I shoot the muzzy three blade because it flies just like a field point
> and it is useless to buy MX-3's because they are the same


Not really, they have a shorter profile and have thicker blades.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*Why Muzzy's and maybe Bloodrunners are so good.*

I can see why many people like muzzy's so much is because of the trocar tip that is on them. Last weekend my buddy shot a 130 pound boar hog at 20 yards with his bow using a muzzy 3 blade 100 grain and he hit it right in the shoulder and the arrow went through the shoulder and stuck out the other side. Then the big grunted and went no more than 5 yards and fell over dead. That's proof that muzzy's are bad to the bone and the blood that came out of it was amazing! that's also one reason why I think the NAP Bloodrunners will be a bad broadhead because they have a trocar tip on them.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

So do the Reapers. Thats one of the reasons I have so much faith in them is because of the bone busting ability.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I can see why many people like muzzy's so much is because of the trocar tip that is on them. Last weekend my buddy shot a 130 pound boar hog at 20 yards with his bow using a muzzy 3 blade 100 grain and he hit it right in the shoulder and the arrow went through the shoulder and stuck out the other side. Then the big grunted and went no more than 5 yards and fell over dead. That's proof that muzzy's are bad to the bone and the blood that came out of it was amazing! that's also one reason why I think the NAP Bloodrunners will be a bad broadhead because they have a trocar tip on them.


Trocar tip, _and_ multiple blades. The tip gets the point in there and the blades cause the serious tissue damage. Muzzy's are designed to be one wicked little head.

What set up was your friend using though?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

He has a Bear xtr 32 set a 58 pounds 27" draw with Red Head brand arrows. I've done it before when I was pulling 45 pounds with my bow using muzzy 3 blade broadheads.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Carbon Express Quad Pro's. And Grim Reaper Hades last year. 100 grain


----------



## Rhood22 (Aug 28, 2009)

Rage 2 Blades or G5 Montecs


----------



## Rubline62 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Broadheads*

Love my fixed blade "Phatheads" one tough head!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

jason_thacker_3 said:


> Tru-Fire Switchblades


I was looking at those online because here in NY it is illegal to use a mechanical that locks in place, and these dont. how do u like them?


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Aug 9, 2009)

how do u find the phatheads? i heard good things about them what do you think?


----------

